# My father's 1949 Schwinn…can you help?



## ReneeN (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm a newbie to this forum, but have found it incredibly helpful in just the 24 short hours I've been exploring the site. I'm hoping you can help me identify the bicycle in the photos.  The serial number dates it to January 21, 1949, and the badge identifies it as a Flying Star, but I have not found any information on a 1949 Flying Star and the photos of the 1950's Flying Stars don't look like this bike. I know you could choose from several options on some of the models, but I'm not sure if what this bike has were "options" or if this bike is pieced together from a variety of other bikes.  Any help you can give me on what model bike this is and where I can find photos of others like it would be appreciated.  My 80 year-old Dad went for a ride on his 60+ year old bike yesterday…it was his first time on the bike in eons and judging by the smile on his face he had a ball. Thank you!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

Schwinn B-6 maybe. It's been repainted....


----------



## ReneeN (Aug 11, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Schwinn B-6 maybe. It's been repainted....




Thanks. Yes, my father admitted to hauling out a can of spray paint after he got the bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Like Bri said a Schwinn B6 and it looks like other than the 'custom' paint job its all there and correct. Just curious what colors it was before he painted it. Flying Star is a store badge and they probably sold many other brands besides Schwinns. Cool bike and welcome to the CABE. V/r Shawn


----------



## ReneeN (Aug 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Like Bri said a Schwinn B6 and it looks like other than the 'custom' paint job its all there and correct. Just curious what colors it was before he painted it. Flying Star is a store badge and they probably sold many other brands besides Schwinns. Cool bike and welcome to the CABE. V/r Shawn




He mentioned red and white. Eventually we'll put some time and effort into it...for now we're just going to put a set of adult training wheels on it so he can get back on it on a regular basis.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 11, 2014)

*As good as it gets...*

Great photo of your dad.

We all know why he painted it.  Red bikes just go faster.


----------



## vincev (Aug 11, 2014)

Kool!.Raise the seat for him.It will be much easier on his knees.


----------



## larock65 (Aug 11, 2014)

Awesome! So cool to see your dad riding it again!
Congrats.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is a picture of my original black and creme May of 1949 B-6 Deluxe "Autocycle" with optional  "Forebrake". It is in the same paint scheme as one my dad  bought new around that time period. Like your dad, he is also 80 years old, now. When he went in the Navy in 1950, his mom sold his bike out from underneath him. Needless to say when he came back home to find out it was gone, he was upset, to say the least, as he had bought the bike with his own money that he worked for.

The only thing that I had restored on this bike is the original seat.

Jim.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 13, 2014)

*1949 b-6*



Schwinndemonium said:


> Here is a picture of my original black and creme May of 1949 B-6 Deluxe "Autocycle" with optional  "Forebrake". It is in the same paint scheme as one my dad  bought new around that time period. Like your dad, he is also 80 years old, now. When he went in the Navy in 1950, his mom sold his bike out from underneath him. Needless to say when he came back home to find out it was gone, he was upset, to say the least, as he had bought the bike with his own money that he worked for.
> 
> The only thing that I had restored on this bike is the original seat.
> 
> Jim.




Great bike Jim. Very nice. Top notch as usual. Rob.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 13, 2014)

*Great pic*

The pic of your dad is wonderful. What a treasure.

"Old bikes are really time machines."

-me


----------



## ReneeN (Aug 14, 2014)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Here is a picture of my original black and creme May of 1949 B-6 Deluxe "Autocycle" with optional  "Forebrake". It is in the same paint scheme as one my dad  bought new around that time period. Like your dad, he is also 80 years old, now. When he went in the Navy in 1950, his mom sold his bike out from underneath him. Needless to say when he came back home to find out it was gone, he was upset, to say the least, as he had bought the bike with his own money that he worked for.
> 
> The only thing that I had restored on this bike is the original seat.
> 
> Jim.




Gorgeous bike! Thank you for the photo, it's simply stunning.


----------



## ReneeN (Aug 14, 2014)

Pantmaker said:


> The pic of your dad is wonderful. What a treasure.
> 
> "Old bikes are really time machines."
> 
> -me




I'm happy to have it.


----------

